#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > First year Notes >  >  Step  Growth polymerisation in engineering chemistry free lecture note download

## abhishek katiyar

Monomer in step  growth polymerisation is capable of mixing with itself  or even with any other species contained with equal reactivity; hence  it disappears early in the reaction. The degree of polymerisation and  hence the molecular weight of the polymer rises steadily throughout the  reaction. The reactivity is governed by the functional groups





  Similar Threads: Zeolite or Permutit process in engineering chemistry free lecture note download Priming and Foaming in engineering chemistry free lecture note download Conducting polymers in engineering chemistry free lecture note download Chain growth mechanism in engineering chemistry pdf free download Optical isomerism in engineering chemistry lecture note download

----------

